# Titan Fork



## sam (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyone know anything on 30s era Titan? Got this fork(for a 30s frankenbike project)off of French EB. appears to have crescent threading


----------



## partsguy (Mar 9, 2017)

I wonder how many bike companies had the name "Titan"? There was another Titan company that emerged in the 80s. My 1991 Western Flyer (see the Project Rides forum) is built by Titan.


----------



## neighbor (Nov 25, 2018)

sam said:


> Anyone know anything on 30s era Titan? Got this fork(for a 30s frankenbike project)off of French EB. appears to have crescent threadingView attachment 433642View attachment 433643



Probably Swiss


----------



## juvela (Nov 25, 2018)

-----

The "TITAN" mark on the steerer is indeed that of a manufacturer...but not one of cycles or framesets.

It refers to a tubeset produced in France at one time.





Handsome crown; do not recognise it by model but looks like something which might have been produced by BOCAMA, Malaguti or possibly Agrati.

"Usually" the presence of Titan tubing means a French built cycle.

Do you have the balance of the machine or is this simply an unmated fork?

What do you intend by "crescent threading?"

Would expect steerer to be of metric dimension having an outside diameter of 25.0mm and an inside diameter of 21.9/22.0mm.  Thread 25.0mm X 1.0mm.  Fork crown race seat probably ~27.1mm.

Spacing may possibly be 96mm rather than the more commonly seen 100mm, if unaltered.

Thank you for sharing it.   

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 27, 2018)

that 'crescent threading' is definitely different, lol. It reverts to conventional threading when you enlarge the photo.
The fork is superficially similar to that on my 'Inconnu', but the top of the crown is faceted on this 'titan' example. I’ll have a look at my steerer tube next time I clean and regrease the bearings, perhaps it too is a 'titan' tube..








perhaps 'Inconnu' is a 'Crescent'?


----------



## juvela (Nov 27, 2018)

-----

Is name on brake caliper "VINIO?"

There appears to be a "DEPOSE" on the other side of the arm which suggests France as caliper origin.

One possible crown I.D. not mentioned is Ekla.  Cleaning of underside might reveal a marking.

I sometimes think of these crowns with two rectangular slots in the side as a _paen _to the Maino treble plate ones...

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 27, 2018)

The brake is a 'Vento', not original and only recently fitted to this unknown French bicycle, hence 'Inconnu'. Plain lugged machine, with double box lining, for 700B size wheels, circa 1910's in most peoples reckoning.


----------



## juvela (Nov 27, 2018)

------

Here are two examples of Ekla fork crown markings -









[the second is a little bit difficult to read. you may need to enlarge it a tad for better view.]

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Interesting,  when /where were Ekla in business?
never looked under the crown on this machine before. Will do so at next available opportunity.


----------



## juvela (Nov 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> that 'crescent threading' is definitely different, lol. It reverts to conventional threading when you enlarge the photo.
> The fork is superficially similar to that on my 'Inconnu', but the top of the crown is faceted on this 'titan' example. I’ll have a look at my steerer tube next time I clean and regrease the bearings, perhaps it too is a 'titan' tube..
> View attachment 908907
> 
> ...





-----

Hast thee as yet trotted _votre inconnu_ past the sages of _tonton et veloretrocourse_?

https://forum.tontonvelo.com/index.php

http://veloretrocourse.proboards.com/

-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Interesting,  when /where were Ekla in business?
> never looked under the crown on this machine before. Will do so at next available opportunity.




-----

Have never found much hard data on this manufacturer or their products.

From what have observed would guess their time of play to be "thirties to early sixties" but that is only a guess based upon smallish sample size...  A fair number of makers in your land employed their bits during the immediate postwar years.

Siting was Belgium.

This is a case where a reading knowledge of Flemish/Dutch wouldst likely be of value.   Have the impression firm Flemish rather than Francophone.

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/ekla-clarke-components.html

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Benelux/Ekla_lugs.htm

There is a forum discussion of EKLA products with numerous photo examples on this forum page -

http://veloretrocourse.proboards.com/thread/325/raccords-couronnes-boites-crowns-bbshells?page=6}http://veloretrocourse.proboards.com/thread/325/raccords-couronnes-boites-crowns-bbshells?page=6

TITAN note -

the owner of this 1950's era Gaston Lapierre _randonneur _reports the cycle's frame tubing to be marked FOBUR whilst its steerer is stamped TITAN.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/91598595@N08/sets/72157684953270166/with/34150431193/

NB - AFAIK there be no connection betwixt Titan of Belgium, maker of stems/bars/saddle pillars and Titan of France frame tubing.
-----


----------

